

iphone apps:  better to provide a lite version or make full version free for a while? - amichail

Any stats on this?
======
vlad
My opinion: if you want to have a free version, you should charge .99 cents
for it and reinvest all the proceeds into some kind of smart advertising. This
way, you have the satisfaction of knowing you created something another person
found valuable, can figure out what paying customers want (you know, the ones
you want in the end) versus the kind of feedback free customers might give,
and get to learn how visitors to your web site react to various types of
advertising.

~~~
emilam
I do not remember which podcast it was on mobileorchard, but they discussed
how in their free app many people complained because it was not "feature rich"
enough. It seems these people wanted a free app, and that they were not
willing to ever buy the real app. None of their comments helped improve the
application and did not seem to lead to conversion. There is not much a free
app can do that a video on review websites would not do if someone was serious
about buying the app.

------
MaysonL
Free lite version wins.

